# 1998 A4 2.8 Liter Quattro How do I add transmission fluid



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 1998 A4 2.8l Quattro. I just got a transmission from the Junkyard and put it in. I need to know how to add transmission fluid and where it goes into. 

Thanks in advance. If you need me to leave more info please let me know.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Automatic or manual? 

If it's automatic, you'll need a VAG-COM to monitor trans temp to get an accurate fluid level reading. Also make sure you've got the proper fluid.


----------

